# Pop up Zelt HILFE!!!! Wie geht es wieder zusammen?????



## Angelfiete2001 (17. September 2003)

Moin Moin,
Habe mir ein sogenantes "POP UP" Zelt bei E- Bay ersteigert.

Nach dem ich es aus der Tasche genommen hatte, stand es auch schon im Garten, ich konnte mir garnicht angucken wie es sich entfalltet hat.

Soweit so gut, eine gebrauchsanweisung habe ich nicht und bekomme das Teil nicht mehr zusammen.

Hat einer von euch erfahrung mit den teilen, oder kann mir eine Gebrauchsanweisung mailen.


Danke im voraus!

und wie immer PETRI HEIL


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. September 2003)

Hm, das ist ne schwere Frage. Ich kenne solch ein Zelt gar nicht weiter. Hab nur mal am Strand gesehen wie die Leute mit dem Teil fast vondannen geflogen sind. Soll das echt zum Brandungsangeln gedacht sein? Kann ich mir bei den richtigen Herbstwinden nicht vorstellen das das am Strand stehen bleiben soll. 
Und warum heist das eigentlich Pop Up Zelt. Darin kann man doch im Leben nicht Po...!


----------



## Laksos (17. September 2003)

Dat heißt ja Pop UP!!! 

Da mußte bei stehen!  :q :m 

(Sorry, Laksine hat mich grad' zu 'nem Sekt eingeladen, dat kam mit jetz' grad' so!  #2

Äh, zum Thema:
Vielleicht geht das so wie diese Faltdinger für den Sonnenschutz bei den Autofenstern!? Die werden ja in sich verdreht. - Ich weiß aber nicht, aus welchen Material das Gestänge an deinem Pop-Up-Zelt ist. - Zur Not frag mal da (oder ruf an), wo Campingzelte verkauft werden. ;+


----------



## thymallus (18. September 2003)

hallo,

wird in sich verdreht und dabeizusammengedrückt-leider kann man sich das fast nur abschauen.Geliefert werden die Dinger u.a. von Paladin(www.paladin.de).Da kannst Du sicher einen Händler genannt bekommen, bei dem Du Dir die Sache abschauen kannst.

gruß
thymallus


----------



## The_Duke (18. September 2003)

Ich hab so ein ähnliches Teil...nennt sich "Fasty" und hat einen Rahmen aus 2 Federstahlringen.
Ich kanns auf deinem Foto nich genau erkennen, aber sieht aus, als ob es bei dir auch so ist.
Ich muss meins flach zusammenlegen, im stehenden Zustand halte ich mit dem rechten Fuß den unteren Rand auf den Boden gedrückt, damits nich wegrutschen kann.
Von oben drücke ich dann leicht auf das Oval und verwinde es gleichzeitig in sich, d.h. ich verdrehe es oben mit den Händen.
Ab einem gewissen Punkt klappt das Ding dann von ganz alleine zusammen und du fällst auf die Schnauze 
Betrachte das zusammengeklappte Zelt immer als deinen Feind, weil es wird genau dann aufspringen, wenn es dir am meisten schaden kann! :e Ich verdanke diesem, zwar praktischen, Mistding schon ein blaues Auge und ne aufgeplatze Lippe...ich hab nen Heidenrespekt vor dem Teil!


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (18. September 2003)

Moin Moin,

danke für den guten Tipp, das ging ja richtig einfach !

Der Praxistest folgt am Wochenende, wir haben Freitag Wind aus südwest und Samstag aus Nordwest bei 19 km/h.

Weiß bloß noch nicht genau, wo ich hingeh und an welchem Tag... Aber ich denke mal ein paar Dorsche oder Flundern sind schon zu überlisten.

PETRI HEIL
          AngelFiete


----------



## MichaelB (18. September 2003)

Moin,

@Angelfiete: hallo "Herr Nachbar", ich will Dich ja nicht völlig frustrieren, aber glaubst Du echt, daß das Fähnchen Windstärke 2bft aushält? Ich fürchte, das Teilchen fliegt Dir auf der Stelle davon... aber Versuch macht kluch :m  und bleib bloß nicht drin sitzen wenn das Ding dann wirklich fliegen geht, wer weiß wo Du landest...  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## angeltreff (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MichaelB _
> *  und bleib bloß nicht drin sitzen wenn das Ding dann wirklich fliegen geht, wer weiß wo Du landest...
> *



Ist doch unten offen, darf man eben bloß nicht als DIXI nutzen, sonst sitzt du im Freien ... ;-)


----------



## nobbidick (18. September 2003)

TTTTTTaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaattttttttttttttüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüütttttttttttttaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttttaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!1

M_S 





> Und warum heist das eigentlich Pop Up Zelt. Darin kann man doch im Leben nicht Po...!



Wodi !? das ist ne klare nominierung :q :q


----------



## Laksos (18. September 2003)

Dixi? Spielst du Banjo im Zelt, Olaf?


----------



## wodibo (19. September 2003)

@Meeresangler_Schwerin



> Und warum heist das eigentlich Pop Up Zelt. Darin kann man doch im Leben nicht Po...!



*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaataaaaaaaaa* 

Jörg da tun sich ja Abgründe auf #d #d #d

Ich liebe Denunzianten  :q #6


----------



## ollidi (19. September 2003)

> (Sorry, Laksine hat mich grad' zu 'nem Sekt eingeladen, dat kam mit jetz' grad' so!



Hast Du den aus dem Bauchnabel geschlabbert??? :q :q :q


----------



## Laksos (19. September 2003)

Nö, wir schlabbern den Sekt immer ganz normal aus'm Weizenbierglas und nich' aus'm Nabel; Suff is' Suff und lalala is' lalala!


----------

